# lowest prices sceen for outsourcing to screen printers



## solomonshop (Dec 9, 2006)

So I have an offer to have my one color designs screen printed for 63 cents a piece if I order atleast 250 and provide the shirts. Is this a fair deal or not?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

solomonshop said:


> So I have an offer to have my one color designs screen printed for 63 cents a piece if I order atleast 250 and provide the shirts. Is this a fair deal or not?


Sure, it sounds like a fair deal. Have you seen the quality of their work?


----------



## solomonshop (Dec 9, 2006)

I have an appointment on Monday. Do you think I could find a better price than that if I keep searching?


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

solomonshop said:


> So I have an offer to have my one color designs screen printed for 63 cents a piece if I order atleast 250 and provide the shirts. Is this a fair deal or not?


Very good deal. Just make sure there quality is good, a lot of times the price reflects experience and quality. lol paying for 200 crooked shirts isnt worth a penny.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

thats a great price... we charge just a little more than that/

find out if they are using auto's or manuals to print your 250 shirts...and their turn around time for it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

solomonshop said:


> I have an appointment on Monday. Do you think I could find a better price than that if I keep searching?


You could find out pretty quickly by calling around. It's hard to tell though if you're looking for someone local.

You can find out if a quote is good by always calling 3 vendors with the same job specs.

tip: don't always go for the lowest price when considering screen printing vendors. pick the best value between price and quality. with quality being more important.


----------



## drone1028 (May 26, 2007)

ALWAYS, ALWAYS check out the quality first.
I sub out all my screening and that is really a price great. 
Good Luck!
Cindy


----------



## mizi117 (Mar 12, 2007)

make sure the quality is also great
so that your customer may not refund when they get the tshirt


----------

